# New "Fat Magic" Story



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 15, 2012)

A new "Fat Magic" story of magical gain has been posted. It can be found at:

"The Therapy Session."

Comments, as per usual, are welcome.


----------



## Sparrow (Apr 15, 2012)

Great story! I always enjoy your writing!


----------



## karbonpotassium (Apr 18, 2012)

Excellent, as always. Thank you.


----------



## J34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Great work as always!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanx for the thumbs up!


----------



## mr1311 (Apr 20, 2012)

Wonderful story.


----------



## Ravens-son (Apr 21, 2012)

I liked it. A nice little vignette, much quicker than your other recent stories.


----------

